# dc++ i wine

## extasy

Hejsan!

Jag postade tidigare idag detta i ett annat forum https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=35995 men har tyvärr inte fått något "bra" svar. Det jag är ute efter är att kunna köra dc++/oDC++ i wine men får ett elak artat felmeddelande där det står att  "This version of windows common cotrols is too old, and you will probably experience problems with the user interface, you should download version 5.80 or higher from Microsoft."

Om ni kollar på länken som finns med i detta meddelande så kommer även min konfiguration av config finnas med sammt även de .dll filer som används.

Jag skulle bli så otroligt glad om någon har något bra svar på denna fråga. Har sökt över hela internet utan att hitta något av intresse. Däremot verkar det finnas ett otroligt intresse för att få kazaa att funka, vilket för mig är helt obegripligt. Men nå ja. har ngåon några tipps/ideer häng på här.

(jag kan ju omöjligtvis vara den enda som anser att dc++ är ljusår bättre än qt-dcgui och allt annat i dc väg som finns i linux) Så snälla säg inte att det finns bra dc klienter till linux då jag har provat dom och ratat dom.

//Extasy

----------

## creideiki

DC++ gillar inte Wines inbyggda comclt32.dll, så du måste använda en som är kopierad från en riktig Windows. Vilket du av din konfiguration att döma verkar ha försökt göra, men du har gjort det fel. Själv har jag kopierat in comctl32.dll från en WinXP SP1 och lagt följande i ~/.wine/config (allt annat där har standardvärden):

```
[AppDefaults\\DCPlusPlus.exe\\DllOverrides]

"comctl32" = "native"
```

Då fungerar det, med DC++ 0.20. 0.22 kraschade en gång i kvarten, så jag gick tillbaka. Har inte provat 0.23 än.

----------

## agge

varför inte använda dc clienten till linux? stöder både gui och utan gui.

emerge dctc && emerge dcgui

----------

## johpe916

dc_gui2 är faktiskt rätt användbart. 0.71 finns i portage

/Johan

----------

## pocke

Samma felmeddelande dyker upp om man kör DC++ under Windows 98 (vilket jag testat). Men installerar man den efterfrågade uppdateringen så försvinner det.

Jag testade därefter DC++ genom wine. (Körde Mandrake 9.0 och Windows 98 vid tillfället.) Jag fick precis som du upp det där felmeddelandet, trots att Windows 98 hade blivit uppdaterat. I övrigt fungerade programmet, allt jag testade i alla fall. Så jag orkade aldrig bry mig om att klura mer med det. Tyvärr  :Sad: 

MEN(!) det lustigaste var att Windows 98 slutade fungera i o m att jag körde DC++ genom Mandrake9/wine. Fast det kanske inte hade så mycket med DC++ att göra, utan mer med Windows... I vilket fall som helst fungerade windows-programmen genom wine så varför ska man ha Windows 98 då.  :Wink: 

/Patrik

PS. Numera kör jag DC_GUI, slött men det fungerar.

----------

## Highlands

jag kör oDC 5.21 och har tagit alla .dll filer från mitt windows XP installation..

Jag får fortfarande att jag har fel version av common controls...

Vad är fel?

----------

## frippz

Linuxvarianterna för DC-nätet ÄR bra och blir hela tiden bättre. Dessvärre tycker vissa korkade OP's att sådana klienter är "fuskiga" av flera olika anledningar såsom möjligheten att kunna begränsa uttrafiken osv.

Irriterande...

----------

## arvid_a

Försöker själv få igång DC++ i wine. Jag fick inte igång det från windowspartitionen, så jag kopierade hela dc++ katalogen i windows till min hemkatalog i linux. I övrigt följde jag instruktionerna här: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=56749.

Jag får också felmeddelandet om comctl32.dll, men jag ignorerar det. Jag kan inte ändra några inställningar, men jag har skapat lite nya kataloger och ändrat wines filsystem så att de gamla inställningarna från windows pekar på en tom katalog... Flyttar filerna manuellt till rätt partition efteråt.

Nu funkar det att starta upp och börja ladda ner, men byter man desktop, eller minimerar fönstret så kraschar det. Bara att döda och börja om... Jag är ingen expert, det är första gången jag försöker mig på att köra ett program i wine. Kanske någon mer erfaren person kan lösa det, så det går att använda.

Jag kör dc_gui annars, fruktansvärt program. Miljoner flikar och tabbar överallt, samt att det verkar kräva väldigt mycket resurser. Jag kan inte ens spela ett mp3-spår samtidigt som jag kör dc_gui! Jag håller på att emerga dcgui_qt nu, jag kan bara hoppas att det flyter lite bättre... Jag behöver inga häftiga funktioner, jag vill bara ha ett program som kan ligga i bakgrunden utan att jag märker av det.

Hoppas du får igång dc++, Extasy. Men nu blev dcgui-qt klart, så jag ska testa det, det kanske duger för mig!

----------

## sumC

wow, jag installerade dcgui-qt alldeles nyss. Mer rörigt gui får man leta efter.

Hur får man det här med segmented download att fungera egentligen? Jag kan börja tanka av en och söker upp flera med samma fil men inget händer när jag klickar 'add this extra source'

----------

## pocke

 *sumC wrote:*   

> Hur får man det här med segmented download att fungera egentligen? Jag kan börja tanka av en och söker upp flera med samma fil men inget händer när jag klickar 'add this extra source'

 "Add this extra source" ska du inte använda. Vet ej vad det är till. Men det har jag aldrig använt. Jag gör så här:

- Börja ladda ner den första filen och välj "multi download" (eller vad det heter). Finns en snabbinställning under Arkiv också.

- Leta sedan upp samma fil någon annanstans och ladda ner den. Om filen är lika stor och har exakt samma namn får du automatiskt upp frågan "Starta multi nerladdning". Om de har olika storlek får du ett felmeddelande.

Om filerna har olika namn laddar den helt enkelt ner bägge filerna som om de inte var samma. Kolla alltså noga att filnamnet är rätt. En del kör ju windows och då kan stora och små bokstäver ha ändrats. Sökningen är nog oberorende av stora/små bokstäver också. Ta "ladda ner som" så har du löst det.  :Smile: 

----------

## Zarx

Jag kör DC++ i wine... funkar skitbra men det blir lite långsammare än att köra dc_gui2/dctc.

Jag laddade ned det från sourceforge. Körde installern via wine och installerade den i min fakade windows. Sedan kopierade jag comctl32.dll och riched20.dll från windowsXP och lade till/ändrade följande i min .wine/config:

```

[DllOverrides]:

"comctl32"="native, builtin"

"riched20"="native, builtin"

```

Man kan väl också lägga det i en [AppDefaults\\...\\DllOverrides] sektion.

Nu fattas det bara att få igång cooledit i wine så är jag lycklig.

----------

## freefall

 **Levi* wrote:*   

> Linuxvarianterna för DC-nätet ÄR bra och blir hela tiden bättre. Dessvärre tycker vissa korkade OP's att sådana klienter är "fuskiga" av flera olika anledningar såsom möjligheten att kunna begränsa uttrafiken osv.
> 
> Irriterande...

 

"vissa" OP's? Jag skulle nog säga "praktiskt taget alla". Så fort de upptäcker att jag inte använder en windowsclient så blir jag bannad. Har hänt dussintals gånger. Senast idag.

Jag installerar wine nu och hoppas att jag kan få dc++ att fungera. Med lite tur kan jag kanske även få Photoshop att fungera. Har hört att stödet i vanliga wine har förbättrats avsevärt sedan Crossover Office 2.0 släpptes.

----------

## Tightwork

emerge dcgui ?

----------

## freefall

 *Tightwork wrote:*   

> emerge dcgui ?

 

?

----------

## Highlands

dc_gui i REALY  bad...

----------

## aanund

dc++ fungerer helt fint i wine, bare følg instruksjonene som står i denne tråden.

dcgui, fult av funksjoner du ikke trenger, bruker teite måter å laste ned på, har ett elendig gui, og bruker unaturlig mye system resurser.

qtdcgui, dårlig gui, fungerer halvveis, mangler en del funksjonalitet.

men, på den positive siden;-) har jeg STOR tro på quickdc så fort de kommer opp i 0.1 eller lignende.

----------

## sumC

Har problem med dc++ 0.261 i senaste wine. Den låser hela datorn efter ett tag (10-30 min) och enda utvägen är att starta om allt. Väldigt irriterande. Någon annan som har samma fel?

Kör med comctl32 och riched20 från w2k.

----------

## Anime_Fan

Nope... Jag klarade mig med mina dll'er (tror jag tog WinXP SP1... Kan ha varit 98SE).

Jag klarade de upptider jag krävde av DC++ ... En vecka eller så.

----------

## Yarrick

jag gör dctc och dc-gui för gtk1 och är rätt nöjd. bra att kunna dela upp nerladdningarna från flera källor, och det är ju långt trevligare än ldcc..

----------

## luugin

Jag har kört dctc/dc_gui ett tag nu, och det funkar mestadels 'ok'. Men det är lite rörigt/konstigt/buggigt samt att jag blir kick-bannad som fake-sharer trots att jag inte fejkar nånting :/

Varför finns inte dc++ i portage? Är det endast för windoze? :/

----------

## frippz

 *luugin wrote:*   

> Varför finns inte dc++ i portage? Är det endast för windoze? :/

 

DC++ finns inte för Linux, nej. Du har alldeles rätt och slog huvudet på spiken. Hade det funnits en fungerande version så hade nog denna tråd aldrig ens existerat.

----------

## keto

QuickDC ska vara DC++ kompatibel så den kan man nog testa..

Iaf enligt vad det står på hemsidan  :Smile: 

http://quickdc.sourceforge.net/

----------

## luugin

Man blir väl tvungen att testa quickDC då... eftersom BBB sweden hubbarna nu endast verkar tillåta DC++

drygt...

----------

## Beddan

Sorligt men sant quickDC funkar inte på BBB hubbarna.

Du blir tvungen att köra DC++ via wine om du ska in på BBB hubbarna,

Men jag tycker det funkar kanon att köra DC++ i wine.

----------

## luugin

Men det känns så smutsigt att köra windowsprogram  :Smile:  även fast man kör genom wine..

----------

## Beddan

Ja det tycker jag med men man vill ju in på BBB hubbarna  :Smile:  Klart dom bästa hubbarna.

Hoppas dom fixar så att man kan få komma in med dctc den är ju klart bättre än DC++.

----------

## sumC

Någon som får dc++ .261 att funka med nyaste wine 20030813. Jag får "unhandled exception" direkt efter start.

----------

## Beddan

Den funkar fint med wine 20030618.

----------

## sumC

 *Beddan wrote:*   

> Den funkar fint med wine 20030618.

 

Jo, jag gick tillbaka till 20030618...

----------

## fritte

Hej!

Jag har följt tipsen i den här tråden och fått igång DC++ riktigt bra under Wine, tack så mycket!

wine version: 20030709

DC++ version: 0.261

Kör med native, builtin load order på comctl32.dll och riched20.dll, bägge dll-erna från WinXP SP1, tror jag. Fick dem av en kompis.

Men jag har ett problem! När jag avslutar DC++-klienten så ligger det en massa wine-processer kvar som jag måste gå in och slå ihjäl manuellt (kill -9), för annars kan jag inte starta klienten igen! Någon annans om varit med om detta och kanske har en lösning?

----------

## keto

Man kan köra oDC istället för DC++. Funkar mycket bättre

men wine än DC++ . Iaf för mig, då DC++ inte funkar

funkar oDC  :Smile: 

http://gempond.com/odc/

----------

## nice.ashtar

Det är rätt segt att det inte finns någon DC client till linux som är jämförbar med DC++. (så vitt jag vet) Jag tycker att det är lite konstigt att ingen har försökt sig på att porta DC++ då det finns stort intresse och en del  DC clienter till linux.

----------

## pocke

 *nice.ashtar wrote:*   

> Jag tycker att det är lite konstigt att ingen har försökt sig på att porta DC++ ...

 

Ja, det kan man tycka. Det verkar t o m som att DC++ varit tänkt att kunna kompileras för Unix-system från början. Men programmeraren gav väl upp de planerna och körde på i Visual C++ istället. :-(

----------

## rounin

 *agge wrote:*   

> varför inte använda dc clienten till linux? stöder både gui och utan gui.
> 
> emerge dctc && emerge dcgui

 

dcgui er jo dog ikke så veldig brukervennlig. Jeg bruker gjerne qt-dcgui, men den går jo haywire hver gang noen av hubene skifter navn. Den greier visst ikke identifisere huber bare på grunnlag av hostname.

----------

## Redeeman

jeg HADER dc-gui, den er så klam  :Very Happy: 

men xmule er dejlig, selvom den er til ed2k netværket  :Smile: 

----------

